# My Portraits



## Comy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm Robert and this is my first post on this forum. I want to share with you guys my artwork.

I'm looking to expand my skills and my portfolio so please leave some tips and feedback.

Also i'm taking requests. So if you have any personal photos of you or your loved ones let me know and i'll do them if i have the time.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, amazing work!


----------

